# Tivo Series2



## spawn1980 (May 25, 2007)

I have a dual series 2 tivo and my tivo is now freezing random. I heard that you can change the HD can somebody tell me how and what kind of HD I will need please help...


----------



## wyro (Sep 25, 2002)

google the "hindsdale how to".


----------



## spawn1980 (May 25, 2007)

is it possible to just buy the same type of HD and install both the old and new in my computer and transfer all the files from the old tivo HD to the new HD and reinstall it in the tivo it should work.....


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

You will need an EIDE (PATA) hard drive for the series2 TiVo.

For instructions see Interactive TiVo Upgrade Instructions or MFSLive


----------



## spawn1980 (May 25, 2007)

Thats the support I was looking for thank you.. :up:


----------



## spawn1980 (May 25, 2007)

Do I have to only use Seagate DB35. Can I use any other HD like maxtor are western digital.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can use any PATA dirve of adequate capacity (equal or greater to the original drive). 

It is recommented you get a major name drive such as Seagate, Maxtor, WD, or Samsung.


----------



## spawn1980 (May 25, 2007)

Perfect Thanks !!


----------



## spawn1980 (May 25, 2007)

I don't understand the tivo upgrade instruction they give you half of whats to do ok I had my pc reboot with both the new and old drives in with the weakness cd inside.It started up saying tivo drive falure needs replacement so I continue then it started to run the cd and at the end of the run it had a prompt weaknees# I don't understand what I need to do. I have a DT649180 and there instructions leave you hanging after you install the tivo drive in the pc. someone Please help me I need to be back up and running asap.


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php contains interactive instructions where you select your model, how you want to back up, etc. It sounds from your post that perhaps you need to set the boot order to boot from the CD first, and not the hard drive. The instructions at the site will then guide you step by step.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

With the interactive guide after you make your selections the guide will generate a text command. You boot the CD in the PC with the TiVo drives attached and type that command when you get to the *WeaKnees#* command line prompt. Double check that the line is typed exactly as displayed then you then press the enter key. The copy/expand can take several hours depending on how many recordings are transfered.


----------



## spawn1980 (May 25, 2007)

'Quote" Assuming your regular windows C: drive is connected as Primary Master with at least 1.5 gigabytes of free space to be safe (it may work with as little as 120MB free). Place your newly burned Boot Cd into your cd-rom drive and power down your PC. Jumper your existing TiVo A drive to master (see drive diagram or manufacturer website) and connect to the Secondary Master IDE connector on your PC making sure the red/black edge stripe on the IDE cable is closest to the power connector and that the power connector is inserted fully. Then take your/(one of your) newly acquired large hard drive and configure the jumpers to Slave (see diagram on drive or drive documentation) and connect this drive to the Primary Slave IDE connector in your PC.

hda - Primary Master (dos/windows fat32 C: drive or partition)
hdb - Primary Slave
hdc - Secondary Master
hdd - Secondary Slave

Power up your PC with the Boot Cd in your cd-rom. Boot Cd users should hit <enter> to initiate the default boot option. You will then see displayed on your screen a series of readouts before you are presented with a linux # prompt. Make sure to review the output and confirm that your hard drives are being recognized at their full size (you can hold down the shift + page-up to review the output if necessary - Boot Cd users page-up approximately 6 times to view drive reports)'Quote" 
How do I set my primary local C drive sata to work with Mfs Tools.


----------



## spawn1980 (May 25, 2007)

lafos said:


> http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php contains interactive instructions where you select your model, how you want to back up, etc. It sounds from your post that perhaps you need to set the boot order to boot from the CD first, and not the hard drive. The instructions at the site will then guide you step by step.


I tried that but it's not detailed in the dos section.


----------



## spawn1980 (May 25, 2007)

Is it possible to replace a failed 160gb with a 120gb All I want is just my seasonal settings nothing else. Are just be able to use my 120gb in my tivo.


----------



## spawn1980 (May 25, 2007)

For some reason I can't get MFSLBA48 to backup my drive. After I type these commands I get 'read-only file system'

mkdir /mnt/dos
mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/dos
mfsbackup -f 9999 -6so /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc
'read-only file system error'


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

You need a FAt32 file system to save the backup file to. Because the specs for NTFS are private to Microsoft the Linux drivers are buggy and NTFS is mounted read only in to protect the drives data.


----------



## spawn1980 (May 25, 2007)

My head ache i'm sending it to tivo I'll bite the bullet and pay the money. Thanks anyway guys.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Before you fork out dollars, I suggest giving http://mfslive.org/ a try.

Read each tutorial word for word especially burning the image to disc. Then there is an interactive guide that will create the command line to use. You will just have to type that one command and presto, hour and a half later your stuff will be moved to your new drive.


----------



## ARareToy (Dec 22, 2006)

spawn1980 said:


> For some reason I can't get MFSLBA48 to backup my drive. After I type these commands I get 'read-only file system'
> 
> mkdir /mnt/dos
> mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/dos
> ...


Spawn,
I just finished upgrading my TIVO brand Series2 DT to a nice Seagate 300GB harddrive (7200 rpm, 16MB cache). Ahhhh the joys of having multiple computers in the home. Never out of touch from the internet and/or help. 

You're getting that error because of one of two things: 1) You're using a SATA drive which Series2 TIVOs only use PATA drives. OR 2) your hda is your CD-ROM, a read only medium. Windows doesn't care if it's on a Primary or a secondary channel. This process does seem to mind.

Even when I typed in the inital mount command mount /dev/hda1 /mnt I was seeing failure messages ( I didn't write them down.. sorry). So I booted off a floppy to check HDA (my fat 32 drive) and found it was FULL! heh.. Old backups. So I wiped it and started over but still saw error messages. I took a leap of faith and went onto the next command, ignoring the errors I saw on the screen.

Perhaps it may help you if I tell you how my drives were layed out:

hda - My FAT 32 drive
hdb - my old TIVO drive
hdc - My DVD ROM
hdd - My NEW TIVO drive

I went: mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
Next: mfsbackup -f 9999 -1so /mnt/backup.bak /dev/hdb
Next: reboot machine
Then: mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
Finally: mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdb | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdd

Going to something that big does take a while. 2.5+ hours. Just as an FYI.

One thing I did (and I have no idea if it helped or not) but I moved all the stuff I had on the TIVO off to one of my big drived computers via TIVO desktop. I figured why have it copy a ton of show data. Then I moved it all back when it was done.

With all of that being said (and racing against time to catch the star wars special on history channel....and missing the first 30 minutes due to jumper issue..DOH!!!)
I *DID* reuse the data cable going from the mainboard and the drive. I just set the harddrive back to cable select and it worked! That's was my jumper issue. And if I hadn't of been rushed to catch the Star Wars special... I wouldn't of made that mistake.

I hope this helps. I've gone from 80 hours to 328 hours. Of course that's basic quality recording.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

ARareToy said:


> I hope this helps. I've gone from 80 hours to 328 hours. Of course that's basic quality recording.


I went from 80 to 500 gigs and like not having to make any decisions when I change a show to save until I delete. I'm also seeing more stuff remain on the drive which could be good and bad. I wished there was a way to tell when you have viewed or not. That's really what I need. That and a way to file things in folders of my choosing.


----------

